
Why You Should Stop Installing Your WebDev Environment Locally - hbcondo714
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/04/stop-installing-your-webdev-environment-locally-with-docker
======
joesmo
Docker is great, but there can still be subtle differences even for the same
image that cause different problems in different environments. The same docker
file in my experience does not run the same in all environments always. And if
you want to mount a filesystem into the container do you can update code in
real time all bets are off. I'm sure many of these issues will be resolved as
docker matures. YMMV

------
hbcondo714
Since Microsoft's official container service was just posted on HN [1], I
thought this article would be a good read for re-introducing Containers which
talks about its origins in the shipping industry and how it directly relates
to the software industry.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11527668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11527668)

